# Rental deposit - warning



## fracrokiw (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm facing problem in getting back my rental deposit for a flat rented in Abu Dhabi.
The landlord name is xxxxxxxxx e building is in xxxx road, between 13th and 15th street.
It's been now three months since I moved out of this flat and relocated to Dubai.

Did anyone have similar experience with landlord not giving back the rental deposit upon exiting the tenancy agreement? What were the solutions to get the money back from the landlord?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Got my rental deposit back yesterday with 1,000 Dhs cut for "re-paint" ... *sigh*


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, it is a common occurence for landlords to retain part or all of the deposit. 

Ultimately, until the law gets updated to compel landlords to register the deposit with for e.g. RERA, this will continue to happen. I've just moved out of my old apartment and I am hoping to get the full amount back, but who knows.

If your tenancy agreement is registered with RERA (or the Abu Dhabi equivalent - not sure if they cover the whole of the UAE), then you should log a complaint and they will hopefully mediate. 
I have also heard of people registering a case with the police, so that may be the other option if RERA is unable to assist.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Got my rental deposit back yesterday with 1,000 Dhs cut for "re-paint" ... *sigh*


That's so wrong. You are legally entitled to reasonable 'wear & tear' and the landlord is not permitted to make you pay to repaint. 

-


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

What does your tenancy agreement say? From my experience each contract is different and some will state that you have to repaint on leaving.
I visited the Rental Committee office last week and the nice people down there told me that a landlord can not deduct money from your deposit without you knowing and must provide a quote for the work.

My company has rented a number of villa's and apartments for its staff and I have had mixed success with getting the security deposit back.

The biggest problem I've had is locating the landlords. Make sure you have an actually address for the landlord and not just a PO Box number and mobile phone number especially if they live overseas.
You must send a letter by Emirates Post requesting the refund give them 7 days to do so. If not you can lodge a compliant. 
The cost is 500 AED or 3.5% of the deposit amount, or which ever is the biggest. 

Plan to be lodging two complaints this week for the first time so will see how we get on.


----------



## fracrokiw (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks ExpatAl for your advice.
I called the office of the landlord and they told me to bring the rental deposit receipt and collect the cash (though I paid the rental deposit with a cheque not in cash).
Unfortunately, I cannot find the receipt so I have a feeling I will never get my rental deposit back.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No receipt = no refund. Applies to rental deposits as well as with DEWA.

It is so important that these are kept safely.
-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear man, but you need to look after receipts, especially for large amounts, that you know will be refunded. 

You don't really have a leg to stand on now.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Surely if you paid by cheque you will have the stub and hence the cheque number and be able to trace it. As for taking 1000dhs for a repaint this wouldn`t be too bad except you know that it probably won`t be done. How many of us have moved into apartments that have just had a repaint after the previous tennants? I know i haven`t.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> No receipt = no refund. Applies to rental deposits as well as with DEWA.
> 
> It is so important that these are kept safely.
> -



I kept all my receipts safe but that still has not stopped the landlord from trying to keep AED 500 of my deposit for A/C charges which were agreed and paid even before I moved in. He is arguing that he got charged a higher rate than what was in my tenancy agreement but how is that my problem!!! That's his loss so tough luck! But as with the injustice of this place, he probably will end up winning this fight!

Sad but true that dishonesty is such a common practice here and seems to be readily accepted.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The sad part is that he had just got the one bedroom repainted when I moved in and not the whole apartment.
And I am sure he will not spend 1000 Dhs for the paint (the handyman of the building does the painting himself). But I didn't want a confrontation because (1) He was an Emarati, (2) I was happy about getting the rest of the money back


----------



## MagillaG (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not suggesting you do anything illegal, just make the system work for you.
As long as it looks formal, stamps and signatures galore take it to them and see what they say. It cant hurt!


----------



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

fracrokiw said:


> Thanks ExpatAl for your advice.
> I called the office of the landlord and they told me to bring the rental deposit receipt and collect the cash (though I paid the rental deposit with a cheque not in cash).
> Unfortunately, I cannot find the receipt so I have a feeling I will never get my rental deposit back.


Hi.
Sorry to hear that.
FYI. I also had been irritated to get the refund for 4 months after moving out from my ex-apt. But finally got it (sigh...). This makes me reluctant to move next, that's a hastle. Good luck.
Tsu Tsu


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Surely if you paid by cheque you will have the stub and hence the cheque number and be able to trace it. As for taking 1000dhs for a repaint this wouldn`t be too bad except you know that it probably won`t be done. How many of us have moved into apartments that have just had a repaint after the previous tennants? I know i haven`t.


Same here. Moved with no repaint. What I did is that I took the Landlord with me to the apartment, made a list of all the scratches on the wall, documented them with pictures as well in order to preserve my rights when i move out. This way he cannot deduct for painting repairs since i already have by writing that those scratches were existing before I moved in. 
I suggest everyone to document in writing / with pictures the flat conditions before you move in.


----------



## Ajay1 (Jul 23, 2010)

fracrokiw said:


> I'm facing problem in getting back my rental deposit for a flat rented in Abu Dhabi.
> The landlord name is xxxxxxxxx e building is in xxxx road, between 13th and 15th street.
> It's been now three months since I moved out of this flat and relocated to Dubai.
> 
> Did anyone have similar experience with landlord not giving back the rental deposit upon exiting the tenancy agreement? What were the solutions to get the money back from the landlord?


**** this is a common feature, most of the landlords do that, do you think you can do anythign with out a receipt.... this is how dubai is ....welcome to dubai....


----------

